# Help Locating Live Aboard Slip in SoCal



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am looking for a slip anywhere between Santa Barbara and San Diego for a 44ft sloop with draft 6 1/2ft.

I know there are waiting lists for most places and thought I would reach out and try to find out if anyone has or knows someone who has their own personal dock space that could accomodate and interested in renting?

We are a young couple, my fiancee will be moving to the US for the first time from Thailand. We are quiet and considerate. We would be hoping to settle into a location within 2-3 months if possible.

I look forward to hearing from anyone having something that would work for us, know someone who might or any guidance to help us locate appropriate moorage.

Regards


----------



## Heinous (Mar 25, 2009)

There are plenty of marinas in San Diego. Most have wait lists for liveaboards, but a phone call to the dock manager might help find you a space.


----------



## serenity440 (Aug 22, 2010)

That really is the difficulty...Those of us who live aboard full time are presented a catch-22. Unfortunately, in California, when there is a waiting list for live aboard status you, most often, must be in the marina in order to be on the list. Thus, you are expected to stop living aboard while you wait for live aboard status. So you pay to moor your vessel, have to find alternative housing and wait an indeterminate amount of time before you can occupy your true home again.

I wonder if I am the only one who finds this very backward thinking on the part of the marinas who employ such procedures? This fact alone is keeping me from relocating myself and my business to SoCal.


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Try Channel Islands Harbor in Oxnard. My boat lies there, and there are plenty of open docks, some live-aboards. 

Good luck, Bill


----------



## SanDiegoChip (Jun 12, 2007)

We live aboard in SoCal at the Marina Cortez at Harbor Island. I know there are live aboard slips here for the asking, check it out.
Marina Cortez in San Diego Harbor Island Slips

We also were offerd a, a 38' slive aboard slip at:
Kona Kai Resort
1551 Shelter Island Dr, San Diego, CA 92106 
(619) 221-8000

Check them out. For a few personal reasons we declined.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

here is a site you can browse by marinas by country state city... might give you some leads on who to contact.... good luck

Marinas California - CA, United States


----------

